# Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)



## dirkdiggler (21. Oktober 2010)

*Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Hallo

ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Boxen für mein Wohnzimmer, ca 16 m². Über meinem Laptop oder mp3 Player wollte ich dann Musik hören oder ab und an Filme (DVD Bluray) sehen. Ne gute Basswiedergabe sollte er schon haben, aber nicht auf Kosten einer ausgewogenen, guten Musikwiedergabe. Also kein 2.1 Brüllwürfe der die Wände wackeln lässt, bei dem aber die Sateliten versagen.

Ich hab zwar noch nen alten 6 Kanal Technics Verstärker (nur Stereo oder 5.1 Eingänge, also kein Digital) rumfliegen, wäre aber praktischer ein aktives System zu haben da ich diesen ungerne nur für einen Anschluß aufbauen wollte. Aktiv ist aber kein "Muss", dann lieber bessere Boxen fürs gleiche Geld.

Preislich wollte ich so um die 100 Euro ausgeben für richtig gute Boxen würd ich aber auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen (max 200). Fals mir jedoch jemand ein schnäpchen für 50 euro empfehlen kann, würd ich auch hier zuschlagen.


----------



## p00nage (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

naja wenn du keine brüllwürfel willst, was willst du für 50€ bekommen ^^ geh einfach ma in nen elektronikmarkt und hör dir ma die günstigen kompaktboxen an und dann kann man dir evtl vergleichbares bieten wenn du uns sagst was dir gefällt


----------



## Beukertron (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Wie wäre es hiermit?

Edifier S330D schwarz, 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S330D.B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Die Edifier S220 sind ein gutes 2.1-System.


In 2.0 könntest Du sogannte "Abhörmonitore" nehmen. Die haben halt dann nicht den "wummigen" Bass, wie ihn ein 2.1 System hat. Trotzdem haben die einen hörbaren und auch guten, dafür eher klaren und unaufdringlicheren Bass.


Ich hab die Samson Media 4a, bin damit äußerst zufrieden. Ich MACHE aber auch Musik, d.h. es darf für mich bei Boxen gar nicht so sein, dass irgendwas zu sehr betont wird, auf der anderen Seite darf auch nix "unterschlagen" werden. Hier: Samson Media One 4A

Der größere Bruder hätte natürlich dann etwas mehr Druck auch beim Bass: Samson Media ONE 5A

Oder preislich dazwischen diese Behringer: Behringer Ms40 Multimedia Lautsprecher die haben zusätzlich noch Regler für Bass+Mitten, so dass Du auch ohne Software den Bass etwas stärker einstellen kannst. Die haben sogar digitale Soundeingänge. Wegen dieser zusatzfeatures dürfte der Klang aber dann nicht besser als bei den Samson 4a sein.

Alle diese Boxen haben auch mind einen zweiten Eingang zB für einen MP3-Player, und auch nen Kopfhörerausgang, der die Boxen stummschaltet, wenn man Kopfhörer ansteckt.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Die Behringer MS40 sind trotz Bassregler nichts für Bass-Liebhaber. Nur mal so als erster Wink aus dem anstehenden Test meinerseits.


----------



## beercarrier (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

im unteren preisbereich ist es schwer etwas zu finden, weil du auf jeden abstriche machen musst. jeder spart da an einem anderen ende, je nach vorliebe, aber so generell lässt sich sagen das logitech in sachen p/l gut ist. um ausführliches testhören, was mit viel rennerei verbunden ist, wirst du im unteren preisbereich nicht herumkommen, denn da gibt es nichts, was in allen belangen so gut ist, dass sich im forum mehrere leute finden, die dir genau ein produkt empfehlen und sich sogar dabei einig sind. wenn du es schnell und gut hinter dich bringen willst, schau doch einfach mal bei teufel.de vorbei. da wirst in deinem preisbereich zwar nix perfektes finden (dass c200 find ich persöhnlich aber schon nahezu perfekt), aber du wirst auch niemanden finden der dir davon abrät (alle extremisten mal ausgenommen).
mfg beercarrier
p.s. ich hab das teufel concept e300 ein sehr ausgewogenes set mit kräftigen bass, wenn man darüber auf das concept e100 zurückschließt, ist das e100 ein super spartipp mit locker genug leistung für 16qm
bei test ist es (eher) positiv aufgefallen
Test: Teufel Concept E 100 - Guter 5.1-Klang, wenig Ausstattung | Lautsprecher | Sound | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de
Teufel Concept E 100 (Lautsprecher) Test bei testeo.de
Teufel Concept E 100 Test 5.1-Lautsprecher-System
Test: Teufel Concept E 100, 200 und 300 - 25.08.2009 - ComputerBase
p.s.s. 179€ na wenn das kein spar tipp ist


----------



## dirkdiggler (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Erst mal danke für die Antworten. 
Das 2.1 System von Edifer klinkt ja erst mal ganz gut, das könnte ich dann auch über den optischen Ausgang meines Laptops ansteuern. Sind das den eher Pc Lautsprecher zum Zocken, oder sind die auch für musik ganz gut geeignet? Werd mich da mal nach ein paar Tests umsehen.

Bin bei der Suche jetzt auch auf die Quantum 603 von Magnat gestoßen. Da könnte ich dann mal testen wozu die Bi-Wiring-funktion meines alten Verstärkers gut ist. Wie würde das da eigentlich im Bassbereich aussehen? Party tauglich sollten sie schließlich auch sein. Aber halt auch mal bei leiserer Musik ne gute Figur abgeben.
Die ca 200 € würden aber schon echt weh tun. Wollte eigentlich erst so in nem Jahr, wenn mein Studium beendet ist, etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein ordentliches Surround System aufzubauen.

Die Behringer Ms 40 hatte ich auch gesehen, Wenn die aber im Bassbereich zu schwach auf der Brust sind fallen die schon mal raus


----------



## beercarrier (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

hifi für 100€?
sorry, hab vergessen kein ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bose-Standboxen-...pt=DE_Lautsprecher_Martin&hash=item2eb0aca1f7


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Das einfügen von Links zu eBay ist meines Wissens untersagt.

Die Quantums bieten für ihre 200€ schon einen exzellenten Klang. Einen ordentlichen Bass haben sie bei richtiger Aufstellung auch, aber nicht so dick aufgetragen wie bei einem 2.1-System. Party-Pegel in 16m² wirst du mit denen machen können, vorausgesetzt, der Verstärker hat genug Leistung.



> p.s. ich hab das teufel concept e300 ein sehr ausgewogenes set mit kräftigen bass,



Kräftiger Bass ja, sehr ausgewogen - nicht wirklich (ich habe am PC auch das E300)



> aber so generell lässt sich sagen das logitech in sachen p/l gut ist.



Aber nicht im Audio-Bereich


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Ich kann das Edifier C2 2.1 empfehlen, günstig und guter Klang. Schlägt alle Logitechs bis 100€! http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=11165imgID=0


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ich kann das Edifier C2 2.1 empfehlen, günstig und guter Klang. Schlägt alle Logitechs bis 100€! Edifier Multimedia C2 2.1 System - black



Kann ich unterschreiben, ich hab das C2 selber. Für den Preis guter Klang.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Behringer MS40 sind trotz Bassregler nichts für Bass-Liebhaber. Nur mal so als erster Wink aus dem anstehenden Test meinerseits.


 Für die sind keine 2.0 Boxen für den Preis was    Aber es ist halt nicht so, wie manche vlt denken, dass die sich anhören wie ein ähnliche teures 2.1 System, bei dem man den Sub aus hat.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Das stimmt. Unter 70hz ist zwar Schluss, aber bis dahin ist das mehr als konkurrenzfähig. Nehmen aber schon Platz ein auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## EGThunder (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Wenn du es noch bekommst, kann ich Dir das Logitech Z10 System empfehlen. Habe die Boxen für die Kaserne und höre damit fast ausschließlich Musik. 

EG


----------



## dirkdiggler (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Hab jetzt noch die Edifier Aktivboxen R1600T-plus gefunden, kann da jemand was zu sagen? Sind ja auch schon für unter 70 euro zu bekommen. 
Die Quantum 603 fallen aber doch wohl raus, 200 euro sind dann doch einfach zuviel.


----------



## beercarrier (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

@ a_fire_inside_1988
1. in diesem preisbereich IST das teufel system ausgewogen und
   ähem das teil hat einen bassregler.
2. im preisbereich um die 100€, was soll es da gutes geben, logitech ist preiswert und noch zu ertragen

mfg beercarrier


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Also Logitech unter 100€ kannste vergessen, viel Bass wenig höhen. Das klingt nicht gut. erst ab 100€ bekommste was einigermassern gutes in der Z Serie


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*



beercarrier schrieb:


> @ a_fire_inside_1988
> 1. in diesem preisbereich IST das teufel system ausgewogen und
> ähem das teil hat einen bassregler.
> 2. im preisbereich um die 100€, was soll es da gutes geben, logitech ist preiswert und noch zu ertragen
> ...



zu 1.) in diesem Preisbereich gibt es schon sehr gute Studio-Monitore, DIE sind ausgewogen, das Teufel E300 ist es definitv nicht, es hat kaum Mitten und auch der Bassregler ändert nix an der basslastigen Grundabstimmung

zu 2.) da gibt es Nahfeldmonitore, ein Edifier C2, ein Speedlink Gravity etc. pp...allesamt besser als Logitech-Zeugs


----------



## thysol (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Kauf dir doch die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 fuer 100 euro das Paar. Einen Verstaerker hast du ja schon. Die klingen deutlich besser als ein Edifier Set.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Also bei ca. 100 Euro kann ich das Edifier S330D nur unterstreichen. Habe mich selber gerade erst hier informiert für die fast gleichen Eigenschaften wie du sie haben willst und letztendlich das Edifier bestellt und bekommen. meinen ersten Eindruck kannst du hier nachlesen.

Ich denke, das es mit das beste 2.1 (bei diesem Budget) System ist. besonders gut gefällt mir der Bass, den man von unaufdringlich bis Wände-wackeln einstellen kann. Pegefestigkeit ist bei Musik auch gegeben. Film habe ich eben auch mal für dich getestet, kannste auch lauter machen. Lediglich den Bass würde ich dann lauter als bei Musik aufdrehen, da er in meiner "Musik-Einstellung" bei Avatar kaum warzunehmen ist.
Schön ist der digitale Eingang (kein DTS, etc.!) und noch zusätzlich bis zu zwei Anschlüsse. Eswird einfaches Lautsprecherkabel verwendet, wodurch du natürlich durch eigenes Kabel im Aufbau flexibel bist.


----------



## DerToerke (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Samson Media One. Gibt es in 3 Versionen. Ich habe mir die kleinsten geholt (Media One 3A) und die sind echt gut und auch noch relativ günstig (60 Euro). Kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## vogelscheuche (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche gute 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxen für Musik und Filme (~100€)*

Ich würde was gebrauchtes empfehlen. Ein paar focal Opal oder Suspense z.B. oder eben was von Canton. Logitech oder eben diese Brüllwürfel würde ich meiden. Magnat geht schon, aber echtes Hifi ist da auch erst bei teureren Modellen zu finden. Wenn man immer mal wieder bei eby-kleinanzeigen im Umkreis schaut kann man schon mal was finden für das Geld. Oder im HiFi Forum. Neu bekommst du da nichts Gescheites bei dem Budget...


----------

